# Taters



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dug up some potatoes and onions yesterday. Sure is good not to have to fight those potato beetles anymore this season.

Cut some pumpkins off the vine so they'll harden in the field before storing. We are going to put a youngster into the pumpkin business (small scale)

Watermelons are getting much bigger than I ever thought they would and are still growing.

It's been a great year; only had to water the garden once early in the season. Since then, plenty of rain.

Also, the second photo shows that remote food plot coming along. Those are rape plants with clover hiding under them. The rape is an annual plant and will be gone after winter; but, the clover will take over after that.

Third pic is a larger food plot planted in August with turnips, rape, clover and alfalfa - all for wildlife.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice spuds there, the fields are healthy looking, the game will be sending you a thank you card. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! I thought this thread was gonna be about a different sort of tater. at least you got some food for the munchies.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Short said:


> Mashed potatoes!


 With smoked roasted garlic.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

And a slab of porterhouse steak.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> And a slab of porterhouse steak.
> 
> awprint:


 Now you're talking.


----------

